# Orlande De Lassus best work so far in is output?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let me tell you guys how mutch i love Lassus music, i have only four cd of his works
1)- susane un jour, infelix ego (naxos)
2)- his requiem and music for easter sunday (on alto) formely hyperion
3)-Jeremiah laments (once again on alto)
4)- Lagrime di san Pietro the spiritual madrigals (naxos)

Ockay you already know how mutch i love number four, this record is a most i seriously think it's Lassus at is best, follow up by the other, prove me im wrong..

What are the best cd out there of Lassus, your personnal choice, any work you preffer that is ain't there, wht is Lassus boldest move, iss most avant-, does this gentelmen has more gems in his repertoire, i Wonder if there are fanboy of Lassus here or if you preffer devotee, anyone here has Him
as one of is favorite all-time classical composer of his era (renaissance).

I personnaly thank the guy i dont recall is nick on TC but i was looking for something close to Gesualdo and he advice me lassus, than i find a similar feeling in Lassus even if he is more orthodox he still unique and essential.

Can someone list is complete repertoire or the best cd by this guy please?
i want to know your favorite cd among the market.

I feel sorry for posting again on Lassus and lackcing in material but this classical composer too important and needed a second post.Tell me your experience how you discovered Lassus music..
Tell me anecdote if you will on musician that find radiance in Lassus work among modernist of early
20th century.

p.s I would like to point out my favorite vocal music is of course Gesualdo first but Lassus not far behind and Rachmaninov vocal works, this is what appeal the most to me.

:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Love Lassus here too. Try recordings by Philippe Herreveghe on harmonia mundi and also the Hilliard ensemble  Prophitae Sibyllarum (not sure of spelling) rivals Gesualdo in harmony!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Kjetil Heggelund i just heard Prophitae Sibyllarum it's very nice, the music seem fascinating!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

His missa pro defunctis is beautiful.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

"Best work so far" in the thread title made me chuckle.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just order Prohetiae sybillarum by lassus, wonderfull work indeed , i hope the brabant ensemble led by mr.rice, has done a good job, putting to life this work, if not this is the only one available, since i still order in records store, on internet it's complicated, because you need to trust a darn credit card, and i dont beleive in credit card, than there paypal but it's a pain in the a.. to set up an account, prove me im wrong.I miss the good old days of record store glory , when you could order almost everything in store, now it's stupid download, look i whan the actual cd.Some people obviously are old school and wish or preffer to have cd instead of mp3 that S... (sorry for my language).I love to hold a cd in my hand read an exaustive booklet smell the oddor of the new cd i buy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Stavrogin said:


> "Best work so far" in the thread title made me chuckle.


hehe! He has in fact over 2000 compositions so it will take some time to discover them all for us mortals.


----------

